# My brave little trooper



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Piccies of the ginger pirate cat pig taken today 










Having a stretch after a snooze in his garden










Taking a stroll










Waiting for his food bowl to be filled with something yummy










My handsome boy


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, he is so handsome and lucky to have you take such good care of him. Treasure all these moments.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such a beautiful boy. I bet he has loved all the outings to the back garden all these years.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

He doesn't look ill at all..shows how well you take care of him


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a little love he is! 

Thank you for sharing more pictures - give him some chin scritches and yummies from us...

Fran


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

What a sweetie. So very handsome and he looks so soft.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful boy.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Adorable kitty.. Question but what happen to his eye?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Toby is as handsome as ever. What a comfortable looking stretch!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

What a wonderful boy, doesn't look ill a bit!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That Toby is awesome.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

konstargirl said:


> Aww!! Adorable kitty.. Question but what happen to his eye?


He had to have it taken out a couple of years ago due to a chronic infection that wouldn't go away.

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. Toby is blushing


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He is so gorgeous. Give him an extra big cuddle!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Hug him


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

melysion said:


> He had to have it taken out a couple of years ago due to a chronic infection that wouldn't go away.


Oh I'm sorry.  Well he looks good. =D


----------

